# Debt Advice



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get decent debt advice with out some shyster company trying to sell me their "products" i.e IVA. 

I have tried the CAB but they are very very busy. 

TIA 


Chris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CAB are under staffed just google it free one's only is my advice there are 3 im out of office till monday but if you want the info PM me and i will send the details of them


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi there , yes be careful with whom you deal with regarding this :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Hi there , yes be careful with whom you deal with regarding this :thumb:


Yes well said, plenty out their but only some it it to help and some for quick buck


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Hi there , yes be careful with whom you deal with regarding this :thumb:


That's my exact problem, I thought I was doint the "right" thing a few years back and the company I got involved with ended up being the only ones who got paid and things have stagnated from there.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

306chris said:


> Anybody know where I can get decent debt advice with out some shyster company trying to sell me their "products" i.e IVA.
> 
> I have tried the CAB but they are very very busy.
> 
> ...


Are you signed up for Money Saving Expert?
There is a board about debt on there.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As above and you could dry the debt advice centre.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

306chris said:


> That's my exact problem, I thought I was doint the "right" thing a few years back and the company I got involved with ended up being the only ones who got paid and things have stagnated from there.


I'm sorry to say that 1 of my clients basically said the same thing, have been paying for years and debt doesnt seem to be reducing by much, they had confidence in the advisor that he was doing what was best for them


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Your local council should be able to help. 

Hope it goes well.


----------

